# Our cafe is mostly from one country



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Why most of Personality are members are from USA?


----------



## MashiKushii (Jul 21, 2016)

Maybe because this place is in English and MBTI is mainly used in the USA.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Kuroki said:


> Maybe because this place is in English and MBTI is mainly used in the USA.


Why it's mainly used in USA? There is a lot of countries that speak English.


----------



## MashiKushii (Jul 21, 2016)

MBTI is an American invention, and I believe it is mainly used in the American corporate world. Like, for career advisement.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Who knows, but am Australian if that helps, which am pretty sure it doesn't.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Kuroki said:


> MBTI is an American invention, and I believe it is mainly used in the American corporate world. Like, for career advisement.


I wouldn't trust MBTI much there. MBTI was created in USA, but Jung created basis in Switzerland.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Psychological Euphoria said:


> Who knows, but am Australian if that helps, which am pretty sure it doesn't.


Well OK, I'm from Lithuania. Not sure what to say to you.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Well OK, I'm from Lithuania. Not sure what to say to you.


Don't you just love awkward situations.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> .[/SIZE]


From where are you?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Psychological Euphoria said:


> Don't you just love awkward situations.


Somewhat


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Seriously why USA?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> From where are you?


The post has enough information.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Because it's in English and this.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> The post has enough information. Also would you mind kindly to edit the quote of mine so that when I edit out the original there will no longer be any trace of its original content.


edited, I respect privacy, but I can't understand reason why you would want to hide one sentence, that doesn't tell anything about you


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> edited, I respect privacy, but I can't understand reason why you would want to hide one sentence, that doesn't tell anything about you


Ah, maybe the clue was lost in translation; better that way I suppose. Oh and yea, I'm super weird like that. :abnormal:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Fredward said:


> Because it's in English and this.


You just self destructed your argument. Most of perC should be from China and India then. MBTI isn't completely in English. I could find Lithuanian version of psychological types written by Jung at bookshop and there is info about MBTI in Lithuanian. Muh less of it, but it exists.

Proof
http://charakteris.info/asmenybes-testas
http://www.nlpcentras.lt/tipologija/testas/
http://www.personalas.net/index.php...iniu-tipu-teorija-ir-mbti&catid=93&Itemid=485
http://ovc.lt/16-dalyku-kuriuos-reikia-zinoti-apie-zmones-mbti-asmenybes-tipologija/


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> You just self destructed your argument. Most of perC should be from China and India then. MBTI isn't completely in English. I could find Lithuanian version of psychological types written by Jung at bookshop and there is info about MBTI in Lithuanian. Muh less of it, but it exists.
> 
> Proof
> AsmenybÄ—s testas | Charakteris.info
> ...


Not really, no. MBTI mostly developed in America and English speaking countries in general, that's where it had clout (when it had clout). Not in Lithuania or India or China. The majority of people here are American because that's where the test had any kind of relevance. That's majorly where anyone cares. And it's the third largest internet user. So... yeah.

VerticalScope (the place that owns the forum) is also in Canada if that matters.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Fredward said:


> VerticalScope (the place that owns the forum) is also in Canada if that matters.


Canada isn't USA

Lithuania was just example of mbti being multilingual


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Why most of Personality are members are from USA?


Statistics or it didn't happen.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

leictreon said:


> -raises hand- NOT AMERICAN


... yet


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Are there more Americans than average (for a forum) on PerC? I doubt it. America is all over the internet anyway. Apart from the factors that have been discussed already, about English-speaking websites, I think it comes from American culture itself. I hear a lot of jokes about Americans thinking theirs is the only country in the world. I don't mean to stereotype all Americans, but it does seem to be part of the culture, and in a way the rest of the world has bought into it. When writing my posts, I've tended to assume (maybe not quite so much now as I used to) that I'm writing for a primarily American audience, despite not being from there myself. But when I look at people's profiles or read threads where people are talking about where they're from, I notice that we have a diverse, international community. So maybe it seems that way partly because many of us are assuming most people are from the U.S., whether or not we're Americans ourselves.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Why it's mainly used in USA? There is a lot of countries that speak English.


But there are more people in USA who speak english


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Felipe said:


> But there are more people in USA who speak english


Lots of people know English today


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> Lots of people know English today


There are 300 million English-speaking Americans. It's our first language. I am an ex-pat, and while I speak my adopted language fluently, I could never hold my own in an online forum--I've tried. ;-) I can barely hold my own here on PerC in my main language. I would be quite intimidated if it were my second language. My point is that the bar is higher for someone like you, for whom English is not your main language. It's a bigger barrier--and it's quite cool you do it, as a matter of fact. 

But the simple truth is that there are tons of Americans on English-language sites that are in a high proportion located in N. America. MBTI is a popular topic there, as I learned this summer while visiting. Where I live, nobody has ever heard about it, let alone be interested in it. So, there is a sort of "perfect storm" of factors that work into this. 

But I have a question for you! Since you are Lithuanian, how come you aren't into Socionics instead? It was, after all, initially developed by a Lithuanian.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ferroequinologist said:


> There are 300 million English-speaking Americans. It's our first language. I am an ex-pat, and while I speak my adopted language fluently, I could never hold my own in an online forum--I've tried. ;-) I can barely hold my own here on PerC in my main language. I would be quite intimidated if it were my second language. My point is that the bar is higher for someone like you, for whom English is not your main language. It's a bigger barrier--and it's quite cool you do it, as a matter of fact.


Thanks, that wasn't easy at first. In Europe we use English when we don't know their native language also in schools English is very important lesson. We start learning it in 2nd grade.




ferroequinologist said:


> But I have a question for you! Since you are Lithuanian, how come you aren't into Socionics instead? It was, after all, initially developed by a Lithuanian.


As you said, typology isn't popular thing. I was lucky to know about MBTI from school psychologist leave alone socionics. Basically all typologies aren't popular here. Also when she developed socionics there wasn't Lithuania, there was USSR. That means that at that time media was at least 30 or 20 years behind USA (everything was behind USA and some things reminded middle ages). People here didn't have technology and every affordable media was propaganda (used newspapers as toilet paper), so no one knew about it and later when my country regained freedom no one cared to remember of socionics (also it's very unpopular typology even now).

I searched for Lithuanian websites for socionics and only found these:
http://www.*********.org/
http://socion.lt/
http://www.socioniko.net/lt/1.1.types/index-type.html
http://www.straipsniai.lt/asmenybes_tipai/puslapis/13233
http://forumas.tiputeorija.lt/index.php?topic=51.0
http://vidutis.blogas.lt/tag/*********
http://banga.tv3.lt/lt/2content.content_view_diary_other/803565.244474-=(145627010
http://www.games.lt/g/forum.zinutes/86472

Not so much, MBTI now has at least 4 Lithuanian pages of Google search.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not from Europe or the states..


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

The USA translates as United States of America, which means that Americans are a multicultural nation.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Lots of people know English today


But MBTI is not that popular in other countries. Jung was swiss but Myers was american.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

And now everyone I know isn't at perC. When they started school they forgot perC and it just shows how many members are from USA.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I always figured combination of large population + Western country (as it seems the West predominates here in general, with the US being 3rd largest pop. in the world on that "Internet Top 20" list). Plus the fact it's US-hosted. So, kinda like YouTube.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Plus the fact it's US-hosted.


When I get emails from PerC, this is what is at the bottom:

Personality Cafe, a part of VerticalScope Inc.
111 Peter Street, Suite 700
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
M5V 2H1

So, not so US-hosted, maybe. ;-)


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

ferroequinologist said:


> When I get emails from PerC, this is what is at the bottom:
> 
> Personality Cafe, a part of VerticalScope Inc.
> 111 Peter Street, Suite 700
> ...


I thought it was Canada-hosted too. One of the links posted here is tracing it to the US though. :idunno:
Personalitycafe.com Web Stats,Analysis,Ranking,Domain Whois And Seo Report




HAL said:


> As a Brit I can say there's definitely a slightly American feel to a lot of this website, right down to the main emoticons which I've honestly never liked, they're just too polite and nicey-nicey aka _American_, ha.
> 
> While I mostly agree that it's due to the factors people have already mentioned, I wonder if there are more Americans here because the website is made in a way that may naturally appeal more to them.


How do you deal with the Skype emoticons? Those are horrific, lol. (Facebook is going in that direction too). At one point I disabled the animation because it was driving me nuts.

I have a friend in the UK and we used to use custom gifs on MSN. Actually he showed me how to do that. We both were kinda bummed about the shift to Skype.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> How do you deal with the Skype emoticons? Those are horrific, lol. (Facebook is going in that direction too). At one point I disabled the animation because it was driving me nuts.
> 
> I have a friend in the UK and we used to use custom gifs on MSN. Actually he showed me how to do that. We both were kinda bummed about the shift to Skype.


I think it shows quite a lot when something has feeble, pathetic, childish sorts of emoticons that convey nothing but nicey-nicey images even if you choose an angry one.

It takes the heart away from everything.

Something to do with promoting good online behaviour or whatever, but I honestly fucking hate it.

Personality Cafe's emoticons are very much in this category. Well, the main set of emoticons are. A few months ago they added a shit-ton more so it's better now, but still the choices are a bit nicey-nicey if I'm honest.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I thought it was Canada-hosted too. One of the links posted here is tracing it to the US though. :idunno:
> Personalitycafe.com Web Stats,Analysis,Ranking,Domain Whois And Seo Report


Hosting and ownership are not thesame. My wife is a part of an organization that is based in the US and caters almost entirely to Americans, but is hosted in England. ;-)

And I hate the PerC emoticons. They're ugly.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ferroequinologist said:


> Hosting and ownership are not thesame. My wife is a part of an organization that is based in the US and caters almost entirely to Americans, but is hosted in England. ;-)
> 
> And I hate the PerC emoticons. They're ugly.


Typology central's emoticons are better


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I know they introduced us to MBTI in middle school for career assessments so maybe the schools introduce it here in the USA whereas other schools in other countries don't. That's what originally got me using it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> I know they introduced us to MBTI in middle school for career assessments so maybe the schools introduce it here in the USA whereas other schools in other countries don't. That's what originally got me using it.


Me too, but other classes in my school probably weren't.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> ... yet


Damn, you just reminded me best DOTA song: 





BTW I am not american.


----------



## AndromedaCorporation (Apr 24, 2016)

@SilverFalcon good song )) so who the fuck are you if no american?)) sorry for "fuck" part


----------

